# Striped Bass Regulation



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I case you didn't here the changed the regulation for Striped Bass now it 2 bas 28" and over just like are New York Neighbors.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is the offical notice of regulation changes in CT:


NOTICE TO FISHERMEN

DECLARATION OF REGULATION CHANGE

April 11, 2003

Under authority of Section 26-159a of the Connecticut General Statutes and Section 26-159a-22 of the Regulations of Connecticut State Agencies, the Commissioner of Environmental Protection is authorized to establish or adjust, by declaration, closed seasons, length limits, creel limits, trip limits and trip limit adjustment values in order to comply with interstate fishery management plans adopted by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission. Such changes are implemented after a 30-day notice period.

In accordance with the aforementioned authority, the following changes in Department regulations will be effective on Tuesday, May 15, 2003. 

Recreational Fishery Rules

1. Striped Bass – length and creel limits for private recreational anglers and anglers on party & charter fishing vessels will be 2 fish at 28” or greater in length, per angler per day.

2. Black Sea Bass Minimum Length Limit – 12 inches.

3. Closed Seasons 
• Scup season closed from October 31st through May 23rd (open fishing from May 24th -October 30th); 
• Tautog season closed from November 24th through December 31st, in addition to the current closed period of May 1st through June 14th (open fishing from January 1st through April 30th and June 15th through November 23rd);
• Black Sea Bass season closed from September 2nd through September 15th and December 1st through December 31st (open fishing from January 1st through September 1st and September 16th through November 30th).

Note: A public hearing will be held within the next four months to receive comment and adopt final regulations regarding these changes or alternatives that have equivalent or greater conservation value. 

For further information, contact the DEP Marine Fisheries Division at P.O. Box 719, Old Lyme, CT 06371 or by telephone at 860.434.6043 between the hours of 8:30 AM and 4:30 PM, Monday through Friday.

I think the state is making a mistake and I hope enough people show up at the public hearing to voice their opinions whether they agree or disagree.


----------

